# Twsbi Mini Fountain Pen



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I thought I'd post this up as there appear to be a few fountain pen users here on the forum.

My TWSBI Mini Classic Fine arrived arrived from the Writing Desk this morning. I have loaded it up with Noodlers Black Swan In Australian Roses and given it a quick try. In addition here are some photo's though the light is pretty non existent here at present. So my apologies that they are not to standard

It writes very nicely, though I find the nib a lot firmer than my previous TWSBI which was a 540 ROC 100. The ROC had much more flex in it, although not an actual flex nib. As well as being shorter it is thinner than the 540, but not too thin for me.

You can write with it unposted ok but posted it really is a joy to use. I have shown it alongside my Rotring Lissabon which was at hand.








Click this bar to view the original image of 1089x727px.

















Click this bar to view the original image of 1089x727px.

















Click this bar to view the original image of 1089x727px.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Click this bar to view the original image of 1089x727px.

















Click this bar to view the original image of 1089x727px.

















Click this bar to view the original image of 1089x727px.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Click this bar to view the original image of 1089x727px.

















Click this bar to view the original image of 1089x727px.

















Click this bar to view the original image of 1089x727px.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Click this bar to view the original image of 1089x727px.

















Click this bar to view the original image of 1089x727px.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

If you are undecided as to whether you should buy or not, I would say if you do not have a TWSBI already then you definitely should. Or if you are looking for a nice size to carry around and you find what you have already have a bit bulky to lug around then yes. If you are not so keen on mini sizes, prefer writing for longer periods or want a larger ink capacity then it may not be the one for you.

I went for the classic as I thought that this combined nice classic looks but still had the usefulness of being able to see how much ink was in it. I think that the classic looks classier than the other clear demonstrators or other colours that they do, but I didn't want solid colour as I couldn't see how much ink would be in it.

In summary I am very happy with the pen and it is great to have a TWSBI back again.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Good review. I've never had a TWSBI - I dabble in what is very much the budget end of the pen hobby. Two of my favorites are a 1950's Parker Victory which is quite small in size and fitted with a medium nib but writes beautifully, and a Parker 51 (1970's I think, but it's very difficult to date these accurately) which again has a medium nib but actually writes finer than the Victory.

In work I use a WP all day, so my fountain pens see little use but I do like to use them whenever I need notes on something.

Rob


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Barryboy, the Parker 51 seems to be a great pen with a lot of love for them about. Not had a Parker for years, but always liked them. Most of my pens are Rotring's and there is a crossover with Parker on a few of the models.



Barryboy said:


> Good review. I've never had a TWSBI - I dabble in what is very much the budget end of the pen hobby. Two of my favorites are a 1950's Parker Victory which is quite small in size and fitted with a medium nib but writes beautifully, and a Parker 51 (1970's I think, but it's very difficult to date these accurately) which again has a medium nib but actually writes finer than the Victory.
> 
> In work I use a WP all day, so my fountain pens see little use but I do like to use them whenever I need notes on something.
> 
> Rob


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Good review. I've looked at TWSBIs. I'm currently using a Noodler's Ink Ahab with Noodler's orange ink. Really nice pen. Only Â£17.50 from purepens.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Gary,

The Noodlers pens do look very nice, especially the flex nibs. What's the quality like?


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

GaryH said:


> Good review. I've looked at TWSBIs. I'm currently using a Noodler's Ink Ahab with Noodler's orange ink. Really nice pen. Only Â£17.50 from purepens.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gary





dowsing said:


> Thanks Gary,
> 
> The Noodlers pens do look very nice, especially the flex nibs. What's the quality like?


For Â£17.50 the quality is really good. My Ahab is the yellow/orange Arizona and it looks fantastic.They're made out of some sort of

vegtable stuff which gives a funny smell straight out of the box; it wears off after a few days. The pens are very tactile and feel nice.

Purepens have the flex pen for Â£12.50. I've got one of these but prefer the larger Ahab. Very good and recommended for Â£17.50.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I must admit to knowing nothing about fountain pens. I use a Parker pen daily, which I like. How has the fountain pen market fared with all the phones, ipads, tablets etc? Out of curiosity.

Same as watches vs mobiles??


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

I really like the look of your mini and am looking for a see through pen as a Christmas or Birthday present idea for Mrs B to get me.

What does using Posted and Unposted mean

Please excuse my ignorance if that is a completely daft question.

I have 3 fountain pens.

A mid 80s Mont Blanc. Writes nicely but is broad and really wet so not a great daily scribbler.

A new Lamy which is a nice daily writer. I tend to write very flowing and curly and this can sometimes skip on fast loops like my signature. But otherwise it's nice and matches the ballpoint and pencil combo pen I also use.

Finally I have a new Rotring which a colleague gave me. It's a calligraphy ish pen and out of the box is nice, but his ten year old version is pure butter on even the cheap printer paper is use for scribble notes in the office.

Right, off to search for this TWSBI and it's family...


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Glad you asked the posted/unposted question,also don't know this!!


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

The fountain pen market has had a bit of a resurgence of late and is doing pretty well.

Posted means with the lid/top pit on the other end of the pen and unposted is when you just leave the lid/top off.


----------

